# Big Cat Sighted Near the Layout



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have noticed that my two dogs have been acting a bit uneasy lately when they are outside with me while I work on the layout. At first I thought there might be a skunk or a armadillo or some other animal lurking near my property. Here is a photo taken by one of my neighbors about a half mile from my house.










Some folks call it a cougar or puma. Others call it a mountain lion or a panther. I just call it "kitty" and hope it stays out of the yard!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Isnt it fun to see local gentry wander thourgh your yard.



















This iis a Road Runner...It is about the size of a chicken.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice kitty... nice... 
Man that "cat" is big... Are they trying to catch it or something? Can't believe its stays nice in wintertime...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm around here in W Ny that might be a Bobcat? 

Chas


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas

Not even close.
























Cougar (Puma concolor) Bobcat (Lynx rufus)
Length Avg. 8 ft. Length Avg. 35 in.
Weight Avg. 115-220 lbs. Weight Avg. 20-30 lbs.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Some folks call it a cougar or puma. Others call it a mountain lion or a panther. I just call it "kitty" and hope it stays out of the yard! 
Don't forget "catamount"! (Not that I ever heard anyone actually use that term, but I remember seeing it in books I read as a kid.) 

We got 'em around here, too (both cougars and bobcats). I've heard a big cat once, but haven't seen one. My next-door neighbor has seen one right behind our houses a couple of times. There are deer in the area, too, (as evidenced by the damage to my fruit trees!), so that is the food source for the big guy or gal. The bobcats are more interested in the rabbits. 

You have to be particularly careful about cougars because they are ambush predators, and big ones at that. Humans are about the same size as a mule or white-tail deer, and to the cat, they all look like a meal ticket.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
My bad...I've only heard stories and in general do not live far enough out of town to see them. 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The only region of the country where I have heard cougars referred to as "catamounts" is in Vermont. I may be mistaken, but I think that the teams from the U of Vermont are called the Catamounts.

Chuck N


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Came around the back corner of the house and saw a bobcat under my old car. I kept walking on a wide circle around. He got spooked got up and ambled over the railroad on his way out. 
I wish I had my camera. Was a beautiful creature. 
On line I read they can jump 12 feet up! My psycho kitty is an indoor cat so no worries there. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cougars are trouble, plain and simple, they will kill cats dogs livestock and your children are at risk regardless of whether they are in groups or even with parents, the Cougar can grow to be 400lbs and thats a hellova big kitty no matter how you dice it. Seen bobcats which are better neighbors, as they eat pests like rats and the like, but Cougars are trouble, I hope your locals can trap him and set him free away from people areas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im so glad i live in NY

The only Cougars we have here, are the ones with sagging Boobies


HE HE HE


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 24 Nov 2010 02:18 PM 
Steve, 
My bad...I've only heard stories and in general do not live far enough out of town to see them. 

Chas Chas

No problem guy, just wanted that you should know that's a much bigger cat in Bob's picture, pictures can be deceiving.









The Cougar is the second largest cat in the Americas (largest being the Jaguar), it ranges from the Yukon to the Andes. And yes it also populated the east coast of the U.S., still does in the case of Florida (i.e. Florida Panther), however, in most other states east of the Mississippi its suffered extirpation beginning back in colonial times.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Rhyman, that's a neat picture of the Cougar. We have lots here on the island and they are extremely elusive cats--so to see one or get a picture is rare. They are super powerful...I saw one dragging a full size deer across a field by the neck with no problem at all....keep the kids inside when they are around! 

Keith


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wanted to hunt one, almost went years ago, the old Mountian men always said that was the best tasting meat.

Great pic

Tom H


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*HOLY SHEET!!!!*


was my 1st reaction, out loud by the way! We have bobcats here, a lil bigger than normal household cat with no tail. People have them (mix breads) as pets etc.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There have always been rumors of panther, puma, catamount, cougar, mountain lion or whatever you call it in Illinois. One night, out by our place in Eldorado Township, I heard something that made me a believer. The puma is a big, fierce cat that can and does occasionally hunt people.

We do have bobcats in Illinois. They're very elusive. As a boy scout, I sometimes found evidence of them, but never did manage to see one. 

(I expected to find a photo of a house cat prowling the layout here.)


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom, me too have heard the BIG cat! One night out in LaRue pine hills, overlooking huge bluff toward Mo. Been there a while, no cars etc. Down below the bluff in the scatters...Heard what sound like a woman being raped! Scared the crap out of me! Bobcats are pretty much everywhere down here, spot them frequently now.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night on the way home from the Bare Naked Ladies concert about 3 houses down from us "something" darted across the road inf fornt of us and stopped. I laid on the brakes and as I came to a stop next to it I'm looking out the drivers side window at a fox staring back at me. We hadn't heard the pups this past spring so I'd wondered if they were still around. No word on the bears raiding the garbage in town lately either. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RimfireJim on 24 Nov 2010 02:09 PM 
Some folks call it a cougar or puma. Others call it a mountain lion or a panther. I just call it "kitty" and hope it stays out of the yard!
Don't forget "catamount"! (Not that I ever heard anyone actually use that term, but I remember seeing it in books I read as a kid.) 



An engineer friend of mine used the term just this week, apparently the name of one of the hills of a line here locally.

Unfortunately, about a couple miles from the house there have been SEVERAL "wild hogs" spotted. To the point it has made the news. The problem is, they are a feral pig (escape from farms)-European wild boar (escape from "hunting ranges" cross. The disposition of a boar with the size and features of a domesticated hog. 

http://www.tn.gov/twra/feralhog.html

THey were just on the Plateau, but now they are making there way west....and the armadillos and chupacabra are heading east!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 26 Nov 2010 03:56 PM 


*HOLY SHEET!!!!*


was my 1st reaction, out loud by the way! We have bobcats here, a lil bigger than normal household cat with no tail. People have them (mix breads) as pets etc.


I'm not too sure about bobcat/domestic cat mixes, I know some people keep Servals, an african plains wildcat as pets and apparently they are very good pets when raised from kittens around people, they can respond to their names and be taught to play fetch like a dog, also are Savannah Cats which are Servals bred with domestic cats and they are reputed to be the best cat pets ever, very affectionet - just love kids and as smart and trainable as any dog, check out the videos on Youtube for Servals or Savanah Cats, I'd love one but they are $20K to start Ouch!


Savannah cat


Serval Cat


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

better get a machine gun and kill ALL them boars you can find. They will be a MAJOR problem for the US!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What possible problem could a wild hog be???



Might want to break out the .50 cal


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Want an idea of what a feral hog population can do, you don't need to read the whole thing just look at the picture at the top-left on page 3 and read the caption. Then think about how your outdoor layout would fair with them around.

USDA - Feral Hog Damage in Florida PDF file[/b]


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

As a person who has experience with Mountain Lions I say do not tollerate it in your neighborhood. I live in a wooded area and we have frequent visits from Mountain Lions. I have small children and yes a Mountain Lion will take down a small child no problem. They normally wont attack a full size adult unless they are real hungry, they consider full size adults as challenging prey, but not small children. I went as far as getting a land-owner license from the state Game, Fish and Parks that allows me to shoot one on my property if I see it. 

My advise is contact local animal control and ask them to remove it. And by remove, I mean shoot it. It does no good to trap and take a to a different place. If the Mountain Lion thinks your area is a good food source he will come back. I think the average range of a Mountain Lion is said to be 100 square miles. And they have been know to travel much farther. 

Although a Mountain Lion observed from afar looks majestic and peaceful, trust me, he is nothing of the sort. His only thought is, "Should I eat you or not."


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Where do you live? I live in Florida and we call them Panthers.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 30 Nov 2010 08:20 AM 
What possible problem could a wild hog be???



Might want to break out the .50 cal





Are you kidding? Or is that just a very small person? That's one **** of alot of bacon. I had no idea wild hogs could get that big.

A


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, when you say Island, do you mean Vancouver Island?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 09 Jan 2011 07:41 PM 
Posted By vsmith on 30 Nov 2010 08:20 AM 
What possible problem could a wild hog be??? 


Might want to break out the .50 cal





Are you kidding? Or is that just a very small person? That's one **** of alot of bacon. I had no idea wild hogs could get that big.






It is believed the first faked photograph was created in 1840..170 years ago.
and photoshop has existed for 23 years..


Scot


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had two close encounters with mountain lions, as in within 50 feet. They really make you fully understand your place in the food chain when they look at you... 

Interestingly enough, predators are actually less dangerous than grazing or browsing animals like deer, elk, bighorn sheep, bison, and moose, which tend to be far more agressive when they feel threatened. 

Black bears tend to be small and easily frightened away. Just wear bells and carry pepper spray. Grizzleys are far more aggressive. Just listen for the sound of bells in their stomachs and pepper spary on the breath and fur... 

Robert


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Pig 

That is a kid, who shot it with a large caliber revolver BTW, Pigzilla's authenticity has been disputed, but Hogzilla was proven real: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogzilla


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow that a big Pig.
And the cats not to small either.



Fred


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, when you say Island, do you mean Vancouver Island? 

Yes indeed Dan. 

Keith


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a real hog and a 14-year-old kid. It was in the news a couple years [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

